#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  Which is best Google Tag Manager or Google Analytics?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Google Tag Manager is a free software from Google that allows you to deploy various types of code to your website.
On the other hand Google Analytics allows you to generate reports and statistics about your website.


Can someone tell me which is best google tag manager or google analytics? Why?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Google Tag Manager is a free software from Google that allows you to deploy various types of code to your website.
> On the other hand Google Analytics allows you to generate reports and statistics about your website.
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me which is best google tag manager or google analytics? Why?




*Google Tag Manager does not replace Google Analytics*. Instead, it helps users to easily add Google Analytics tracking codes (tags) to your website, deploy GA event code snippets and define rules, when each tag must fire.*Google Tag Manager is the middle-man* of your digital analytics implementation on any website. If you want to add Google Analytics Tracking code or events, it’s recommended to do so with GTM, because you don’t need to do constant changes in website’s code thus deploy changes faster.

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Google Tag Manager is a free software from Google that allows you to deploy various types of code to your website.
> On the other hand Google Analytics allows you to generate reports and statistics about your website.
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me which is best google tag manager or google analytics? Why?


Hi,

Google Tag manager is best ,
*Easy to mange 
Free software from google 
That allows you deploy various type code (Tags) to your website . 
*

----------


## Bhavya

> *Google Tag Manager does not replace Google Analytics*. Instead, it helps users to easily add Google Analytics tracking codes (tags) to your website, deploy GA event code snippets and define rules, when each tag must fire.*Google Tag Manager is the middle-man* of your digital analytics implementation on any website. If you want to add Google Analytics Tracking code or events, it’s recommended to do so with GTM, because you don’t need to do constant changes in website’s code thus deploy changes faster.


Thanks for this brief explanation Shivani, Really useful.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi,
> 
> Google Tag manager is best ,
> *Easy to mange 
> Free software from google 
> That allows you deploy various type code (Tags) to your website . 
> *


Thanks for listing down the benefits of google Tag manager. It's really helpful to compare GA and GTM and as you said I think GTM is best.

----------

